# Mein Java RPG



## Bw2801 (2. Okt 2012)

Hey Leute,
Ich programmiere zur Zeit an einem Java RPG.
Bilder und Videofortschritt findet ihr weiter unten.
Das RPG verwendet Grafiken und Schriftarten unter Creative Common Lizens.

Hier das erste übersichtsvideo zum RPG:
Update #1
Bilder folgen noch.

Weitere Informationen findet ihr auch hier:
Features | Java RPG | Teambox
Credits | Java RPG | Teambox
Storyboard | Java RPG | Teambox

Über Feedback, Verbässerungsvorschläge und Kritik freue ich mich.
 - Bw2801


----------



## Firephoenix (3. Okt 2012)

Sieht gut aus, besonders das schon einige Details eingebaut sind wie animierte Texturen, das Sliding und ein anderer Font sind schon was wert 

Trotzdem ein paar Fragen:
-Wie lange arbeitet ihr schon an dem Spiel?
-Setzt ihr Frameworks wie Slick ein oder ist das reines Java?
-Sind die Level in einem eigenen Dateiformat hinterlegt oder ist das Spiel hart im Code verankert?

Gruß


----------



## Titanpharao (3. Okt 2012)

Sieht gut aus, erinnert mich sofort an mein Anfangs-Level aus IMoY.

Das Sliding sieht echt gut aus und wie das Wasser abgelassen wir ist echt cool ^-^

Aber da steckt noch eine Menge Arbeit beim Content/Grafik vor dir ... das ist mit abstand das Zeitkritischste stellte ich fest.

Aber sonst immer weiter so, hoffe du gibst nicht auf.


----------



## Bw2801 (3. Okt 2012)

@Firephoenix
Danke fürs Feedback.
1. Ich arbeite seit ca. Anfang August daran. (Mein Bruder hat mir ein bis zweimal dabei geholfen) 
2. Das Spiel ist in reinem Java geschrieben.
3. Aktuell sind die Levels noch im Code implementiert aber wir suchen noch nach einem geeigneten Format zum Speichern.

@Titanpharao
Auch dir danke fürs Feedback. Das Wasser ablassen war vielleicht Arbeit.
Ich werde nicht aufgeben, keine Sorge


----------



## s4ke (3. Okt 2012)

Hast du dafür eine eigene Art Engine dann geschrieben, wenn du kein Slick benutzt? Ansonsten coole Sache das Game .


----------



## Bw2801 (3. Okt 2012)

s4ke hat gesagt.:


> Hast du dafür eine eigene Art Engine dann geschrieben, wenn du kein Slick benutzt? Ansonsten coole Sache das Game .



Ja, genau. Das komplette Spielprinzip funktioniert auch schon größtenteils


----------



## Noisefever (4. Okt 2012)

Das sieht wirklich schon sehr gut aus! Ich bin gespannt was draus wird. Planst du Echtzeitkämpfe oder nur diese (meinem Geschmack nach öden) rundenbasierten Gefechte? Planst du überhaupt Kämpfe?


----------



## c_sidi90 (4. Okt 2012)

Schaut echt super aus, sind die Tiles selbst gezeichnet oder runtergeladen? Mich würde auch Interessieren wie du es im reinen Java umgesetzt hast, das Sliding zu implementieren.


----------



## Bw2801 (4. Okt 2012)

Noisefever hat gesagt.:


> Das sieht wirklich schon sehr gut aus! Ich bin gespannt was draus wird. Planst du Echtzeitkämpfe oder nur diese (meinem Geschmack nach öden) rundenbasierten Gefechte? Planst du überhaupt Kämpfe?



Kämpfe sollten echtzeit sein, so wie in den alten Legend of Zelda spielen.


----------



## Bw2801 (4. Okt 2012)

c_sidi90 hat gesagt.:


> Schaut echt super aus, sind die Tiles selbst gezeichnet oder runtergeladen? Mich würde auch Interessieren wie du es im reinen Java umgesetzt hast, das Sliding zu implementieren.



Die Grafiken sind fast alle von opengameart.org heruntergeladen. Diese sind unter creative common lizens.


----------



## Gast2 (4. Okt 2012)

Und du bist echt erst 14? Sieht wirklich gut aus!


----------



## Bw2801 (4. Okt 2012)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> Und du bist echt erst 14? Sieht wirklich gut aus!



Ja, bin ich


----------



## Titanpharao (5. Okt 2012)

Hätte vielleicht damals auch Grafiken von wo laden sollen, aber im asiatischen Stil gibts so wenig.

Ja Echtzeitkämpfe finde ich super, habe ich auch so gemacht.
Übrings, mache dir doch mal einen Account


----------



## Bw2801 (5. Okt 2012)

Das war mal eine gute idee


----------

